# marquetry video



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I watched this and thought of Kenbo with his scroll saw.....
What a nice tutorial.....enjoy

Check out the"hot sand" technique.....


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Outstanding Video I highly recomend this one :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
There is Many ways to do Marquatry I do mine wiith a a blade and veneer saw and there are others that used lazors here is one Im working on throw the winter no Mess so I do this in the bedroom.

This a wolf Im working on and my blades are at the top right hand side


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey couger. Looks cool. But why no couger? I see wolfs & eagles lol. Help me understand.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Couger comming just wait :laughing:


----------

